# Still Looking for BLFC 2016 roommate - $26 a night!



## WaxBadger (Feb 23, 2016)

READ CAREFULLY, POSTING INFO HAS CHANGED:

If you or someone you know is going to BLFC and is flexible with staying at an off-site hotel with an assured bed to sleep on, I will be staying at the Western Village Inn in neighboring Sparks and will have a room with two queens.  There is adequate public transit between both hotels, otherwise a three mile drive if one has a car but I plan to cut costs without the rental car since I figured out the public transit situation.

I'll be staying five nights from Wednesday May 11th and checking out on Monday May 16th. The shared cost you would pay will be $26 a night ( or $130 for all five nights together), which is your half of the actual room cost of $260.

As far as my terms go, I'm only taking in ONE person, no exceptions. You must be 21 or older, does not smoke or drink, and must be on good terms with other furries. If you have a fursuit, you are responsible for the transit of it and the storage at the convention site.  And also if you commit to my offer, I will ask that you stay all five nights with me unless there is an indisputable emergency.

One last thing, if you know of a way for me to secure an affordable room space at Grand Sierra for four or five nights between now and the time of the convention, be sure to let me know.

Anyone who is interested in my roommate offer or can help with finding a space for me at the convention hotel, please respond via conversation or through a note on FA.


----------



## WaxBadger (Mar 22, 2016)

Just letting you all know this room is still available.  The post has been edited.


----------



## WaxBadger (Apr 6, 2016)

This post has been revised again, the off-site room is still available and on the side I am asking for any info about a possible affordable space at Grand Sierra.


----------

